# DISCOVER BELGRADE - capital of Serbia



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*After Rome and Athens, Belgrade is the 3rd oldest European capital. It lies on beautiful confluence Sava to Danube and after Rio de janeiro and Istanbul, has the 3rd best geographical position. 

Belgrade owns many the 1st, the largest, the tallest... i.e. The 1st World championship in waterpolo was held in Belgrade, Belgrade Arena is the biggest European sport hall, Usce tower is the tallest Balkanic building, st. Sava temple is world's largest orthodox temple... etc.

Did you know that Enrique Iglesias has lived in Belgrade as a kid? 

Belgrade is called by British and American newspapers and travel agencies as New York of Europe, coz it is the only European capital which party 24/7. You can have fun 24 hours a day, every day!!!


Belgrade beer fest or Belgrade boat carneval are very known festivals.

When you are in Belgrade you must visit Belgrade fortress, Skadarlija, old bohemian part, old town, st.Sava temple, Belgrade ZOO, Bothanical garden, Belgrade Arena, our museums, but specially the museum of Serbian scientist NIKOLA TESLA where his urn is kept!, Zemun, Avala tower, etc.

After Athens it is the only truly metropola in this part of Europe. It has about 2 000 000 people. In Serbian its name means The White City.

www.tob.rs
www.serbia.travel
www.belgradebeerfest.com*

*WELCOME to Belgrade*


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

*st.Sava temple* by D.Zamurovic


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

by Rascian

1. On a cloudy day, traffic jam at Terazije square looking down to St Sava's temple.










2. St Marc church from the Kosovska street on a late afternoon light










3. Beginning of Cika Ljubina street going to Republical square, this is a new pedestrian zone parallel to the more famous and bigger Knez Mihajlova.










4. Different styles, textures and colors in Nemanjina street.










5. Just some detail










6. Concrete jungle in the middle of a real one :lol: That's just the greenery around Danube/Sava confluence with some New Belgrade's buildings in the background ( one of them the notorious Genex tower voted the second ugliest in the world)










7. One small street in the center 










8. Monument to Saints Cyril and Methodius 










9. Braca Jugovic street










10. Nice entrance of some building


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

by Rascian










12. Not unusual to see building with masonic symbols in some part of central Belgrade ( don't be scared :nuts










13. One of the last opportunities to see those buildings from this angle as a new building will raise on the left










14. Sculpture commemorating Cukur cesma event. ( Boy killed by turkish soldier in 1862. )










15. On a nice day everyone takes a walk at Kalemegdan park



















17. Kralja Petra street, once an important commercial zone










18. Prizad building ( the white one), nice example of 1930' architecture










19. Going up from Kraljice Natalije to Kralj Milan street










20. Just one building I like ( you can notice a very bad photoshop work, I just had to hide one ugly air conditioner box hno










21. This would be the beginning of Francuska street ( Army club on the right)










22. Ruzica church in lower Kalemegdan was just a small ammunition storage building transformed in a religious building.










23. Some buildings in Karadjordjeva street, St Sava in the back










24. Nice iron fence on the windows 










25. Austrian embassy and the dome of the Patriarchy building










26. Extension of the pedestrian zone in central downtown, and yes on the right the very first Chinese restaurant in Belgrade










27. Around the city hall










28. Details










29. Small street behind the old National bank










30. Entrance of the finance ministry










31. From the pedestrian zone










32. Zmaj Jovina street in summer










33. Skadarlija, the bohemian street










34. Republical square with the National museum










35. The "Ruski Car" ( Russian Tzar) cafe










36. Foggy winter day in Kondina street










37. Military museum (in the back) at Kalemegdan fortress










38. Nice facade




















40. Small, quiet Hilandarska street










41. Bajrakli mosque, the last Ottoman mosque in the city










42. Gavrilo Princip street ( some revitalization needed...)










43. The Danube and Nebojsa tower in lower Kalemegdan seen from the upper town










44. Bogorodicina church in Zemun


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

to be continued... meanwhile, visit Serbia


----------



## republic_srpska (Sep 2, 2009)

45. Looking to Terazije square from Kolarceva street










46. A temporary park next to Slavija square










47. Despot's gate and tower at Kalemegdan fortress 










48. End of Knez Mihajlova street with some modest but nice buildings










49. Detail of freshly renovated facade










50. Detail of a building in Nusiceva street


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Amazing! Thank you! kay:


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

National Assembly of Serbia


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*source: flickr*

*Ušće*


----------



## skyduster (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice mixture of baroque, neoclassical, beaux-arts, art deco, and byzantine revival architecture.


----------



## Baselstadt (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you for these pictures!
I think, I really have to visit Serbia and Belgrade once!


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

The Vrachar's beautiful city :drool:
Congrats from Portugal kay:


----------



## lakoni (Jan 17, 2010)

The best time to visit Belgrade is May-September. During the summer, you should visit Belgrade Lake - Ada Ciganlija. Also, there is a lot of beautifull nature places in Serbia. There is useful site about rural Serbia http://www.discoverserbia.org/en where you can find a lot of useful information about litle known, but beautiful places for nature holiday.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade* 

_Belgrade fortress_










by belehrad.cz


----------



## fato0oma (Jan 30, 2010)

beautiful 

XoXo


----------



## Ivo Andrić (Nov 20, 2008)

*Beogradska Arena*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

fato0oma said:


> beautiful
> 
> XoXo


Thank you:cheers:


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

beautiful city


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Evil78 said:


> I posted the number which is offered by the official site


So you just should go a bit down and read this

*The large hall covers the area of 48 000 m2 and has six levels, the seating capacity of 20 000 - 25 000, depending on the event to be held.*

So it can has capacity of 25 000 which is the largest of Europe  You should read carefully and whole page 

About links... yep, independent or CNN are hold by 100% Serbs.

Really don't wanna arguing, especially coz I like Romanians... Ask your parents what kind of reputation Belgrade had for decades for neighbour countries


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

lestanac said:


> Oh God, I just have to comment. Why are you fighting, anout which city has more population, who's arena is bigger, and has more seats?
> This thread is made to represent an city to people who'd like to travel somewhere, who'd like to meet other cultures.
> Anyway, Belgrade has population of 2,000,000 citizens. Serbia has 10,000,000 people.
> The world known travel agency said that Belgrade is the best city for NIGHTLIFE.



Agree mate :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Church of st.Mark*










*New Belgrade blocks*



















*Belgrade Fortress*




























*World's largest orthodox temple*


----------



## AR.BN (Feb 22, 2009)

Belgrade is indeed a great city but...
I am sure everyone in Sofia will say that there is the best nightlife and parties, greeks will say that about Athens and romanians about Bucharest... this is somehow typical for us in eastern europe and its a provincial mentality.
And also how on earth u can call Belgrade the bigest city in eastern europe when there are Bucharest and Budapest, or even Sofia nearby who are clearly bigger?! not talking about Kiev or Warsaw... bigest in ex-Yugo? yes; in estern Europe or Balkans? no way
Everything should be correct and honest.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

About the best party, it is said by foreigns, f.e. Independent UK, CNN USA, then web sites like Lonly Planet and you know it's renominated one  It says that Belgrade has the best party world wide, then 2nd place is Montreal, then Buenos Aires, etc...
http://www.lonelyplanet.com/greece/travel-tips-and-articles/42/39339

http://www.theage.com.au/travel/the-worlds-top-10-party-towns-20091118-im4q.html

Belgrade got that reputation. No doubt, Greeks know to party too... But Belgrade is consider as New York of Europe coz it lives 24hours a day whole week, whole year.

About that... it was mention in south-east Europe, after Athens and Istanbul and it is 3rd largest after them. Sofia is a bit smaller, while Bucharest is consider to be eastern Europe :cheers:









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/Europe_subregion_map_UN_geoschme.svg

UN geoscheme - red is eastern Europe... So after Istanbul and Athens, Belgrade is the 3rd largest in south-east Europe and in Balkans and it is awarded as the City of future of whole south Europe I think 2 years ago.

Cheers mate:cheers:


----------



## plph56 (Feb 12, 2010)

I really enjoyed my time when I visited Belgrade last year.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Belgrade is the biggest city in the north-eastern part of south-eastern Europe.:lol:
Also it is no.1 party city in the world: people dance and drink on the way to their jobs. There are 5000 W speakers installed on every bus, trolley-bus, and every corner of a street. Also there is a street carnival all year long 24/7. Children are learning from the age of 5 how to dance samba, and how to party with foreign tourists until the sun appears on the sky. People are taking half of the year off, just to entertain foreign tourists. (that's why is the country so poor, because nobody really works anymore) People don't even need jobs anymore, they don't eat anything, they just party party party:drunk::cheers1: :lol::lol::banana::banana::banana: Half of the journalists quit from CNN just to stay in Belgrade and party with the beautiful girls.:lol: 
10million people from New York want to move to Belgrade and other cities on the top 10 party-list, like Baku,Azerbaijan or La Paz, Bolivia. They say life got too boring in NY.:lol:
Belgrade wants to expend it's airport to increase the traffic from 2.3 million passangers/year (in 2009, one of the smallest traffic in a European-capital city) to 20 mill. They say they cannot keep up with the millions of party-tourists coming from every corner of the world.:lol:


----------



## Honest_John (Dec 20, 2009)

Guys, this has gone too far!
Someone who might be reviewing this thread can really see our poor Balcan mentality! Its not all about being 1st, biggest, largest. For example, few decades ago Belgrade was much smaller but was a metropola! And today even though it is bigger, Belgrade lost a lot of things that made it a big city! For me as a born Belgrader these awards for best party city are nothing special. Panem et circenses! I am a big critic of my city because I love it. And today no one seems to care for Belgrade, just to take advantage of it! 
But it still has a lot to offer to its guests. And what our friend from Zagreb (Ultraflash) says is just not correct. Belgrade is famous for being a great host for all of its guests wherever they come from. Sure there are some exceptions but these people are usually not Belgraders.
Belgrade needs time and new people to rise up to its potential, but in the meantime you are all welcome to see the city as it is still the best way to judge it!


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Honest_John said:


> Guys, this has gone too far!
> Someone who might be reviewing this thread can really see our poor Balcan mentality! Its not all about being 1st, biggest, largest. For example, few decades ago Belgrade was much smaller but was a metropola! And today even though it is bigger, Belgrade lost a lot of things that made it a big city! For me as a born Belgrader these awards for best party city are nothing special. Panem et circenses! I am a big critic of my city because I love it. And today no one seems to care for Belgrade, just to take advantage of it!
> But it still has a lot to offer to its guests. And what our friend from Zagreb (Ultraflash) says is just not correct. Belgrade is famous for being a great host for all of its guests wherever they come from. Sure there are some exceptions but these people are usually not Belgraders.
> Belgrade needs time and new people to rise up to its potential, but in the meantime you are all welcome to see the city as it is still the best way to judge it!


I agree 100% !!! Sorry for being sarcastic before, but as i said in an earlier post, i think that this party categorization, which is a subjective one is foolish. Also saying about a city that it is the biggest in some geographical region, or that it has the biggest sports-hall or church, doesn't make anybody wanna visit it. I could also say that Bucharest has the 2nd biggest building in the world(biggest in Europe) , but it's not really a thing for the city to be proud of(i quess you know why). Also there is an orthodox cathedral under construction which will surpass the one in Belgrade. Also it has nothing to do with the spirit of the city. And i could say that the biggest parties are here, where i work, on Crete, with millions of tourists having fun 24/7. But who cares? Great parties are everywhere in the world. What's important is what kind of people are you with. 
So i think that a history-rich town like Belgrade has a lot more to offer. And who cares if it has a population of 1 or 5 million. I don't understand why some of you get all excited about this. It's not a thing to be ashamed for.(personally i consider overcrowded cities are more stressful). *We were just quoting some official data* about the population and the capacity of a sports hall.


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

poseta1 said:


> So you just should go a bit down and read this
> 
> *The large hall covers the area of 48 000 m2 and has six levels, the seating capacity of 20 000 - 25 000, depending on the event to be held.*
> 
> So it can has capacity of 25 000 which is the largest of Europe  You should read carefully and whole page


My dear friend. The *seating-capacity* of a sports arena is measured by the number of seats it has on the stands. Of course for a concert the capacity increases for every sport arena in the world, because the field which is being used for the games, becomes a space for spectators, thus increasing the capacity of spectators being able to get in the arena. Nobody says about the Nou Camp in Barcelona that it has a capacity of 110-120.000, because it has only 98.000, but imagine how many people can stand on the pitch. Why do you think that the official site of ArenaBeograd is listing the arena with only 19.900??? Comon' man! Get it together! Cheers!:cheers1:


----------



## lestanac (Sep 7, 2009)

Honest_John said:


> Guys, this has gone too far!
> Someone who might be reviewing this thread can really see our poor Balcan mentality! Its not all about being 1st, biggest, largest. For example, few decades ago Belgrade was much smaller but was a metropola! And today even though it is bigger, Belgrade lost a lot of things that made it a big city! For me as a born Belgrader these awards for best party city are nothing special. Panem et circenses! I am a big critic of my city because I love it. And today no one seems to care for Belgrade, just to take advantage of it!
> But it still has a lot to offer to its guests. And what our friend from Zagreb (Ultraflash) says is just not correct. Belgrade is famous for being a great host for all of its guests wherever they come from. Sure there are some exceptions but these people are usually not Belgraders.
> Belgrade needs time and new people to rise up to its potential, but in the meantime you are all welcome to see the city as it is still the best way to judge it!


Well, you're right, and wrong... We, Serbs, really like to show off. Like in literature about Kosovo fights in 1st and 2nd Serbian uprising. It says how much can we stand the pain, that the even strongest man can't be in pain after it, e.g. putting the nails under hand's and feet's nails, firing the chest hair, but the thing is that song says that the man is playing dead, and he can't do anything, even move. If he does he'll be killed by Turkish side.
This was an e.g. about us, Serbs, how much can we show off and "make a mountain out of a molehill".... But still, you're right about the people taking advantage of it, that it's a great host...

About the pictures that Ultraflash posted. The picture of tram railway, all of those railway are going to be removed, and changed with brand new, for the new, modern trams. Those ruined buildings aren't from their age. They are from NATO bombing in many years.


----------



## MasonicStage™ (Dec 30, 2006)

I have only one word for Belgrade -> amazing :master:
One of the best cities I have ever visited.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

MasonicStage™ said:


> I have only one word for Belgrade -> amazing :master:
> One of the best cities I have ever visited.


Thank you 

You just proove that people from Croatia are welcomed in Belgrade. Cheers:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Evil78 said:


> and party with the beautiful girls.


Thank you. I forget that... Foreigns say that girls in Serbia are the most beautiful they have ever seen :cheers: Ana Ivanović







is a good example of beautiful Belgrader:cheers:

When you finish that temple if it'll be greater than the one in Belgrade will be world's 2nd. Just finish it and we'll change fact:cheers:



Honest_John said:


> And what our friend from Zagreb (Ultraflash) says is just not correct.


He's reported to moderator! I even doubt he's a Croat... I more think it's a job of previously banned Albanian. Anyhow, people who have been in Belgrade knows that Belgraders are very kind and great hosts so... Cheers and enjoy in photos:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Temple of st.Sava, world's largest orthodox temple, under night lights*


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

poseta1 said:


> When you finish that temple if it'll be greater than the one in Belgrade will be world's 2nd. Just finish it and we'll change fact:cheers:


I personally hope they will never finish it. The total cost is over 500 million euro(from public money) and everybody in Romania is pretty revolted. Especially those who are not ortodox by religion. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Romanian_People’s_Salvation_Cathedral

P.S i like J.Jankovic better.


----------



## clouseau (Dec 16, 2009)

edit


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

@clouseau

Don't reply to this post. It is reported and as soon as mr.Tubeman see the post he will delete it. It is just nickname registered to provocate. Photos he had put are mainly from the NATO bombing time so don't be upset. Everyone who has been in Belgrade like Masonicstage can confirme that Belgrade looks nice. :cheers:

@ evil78

You said that we should not quote wikipedia but you did it... anyhow... see... your temple will have space for just 5 000 believers, while st.Sava capacity is 11 000  :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Museum of Dositej and Vuk*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade's underground railways... It was built in 1995. like the beginning of metro system*


----------



## Honest_John (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm glad that we have sorted some disagreements out and hope this thread will continue its life in positive manner! :cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Prince Mihajlo street*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade Arena inside* during open ceremony of Universiade 2009










plus :cheers:


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)

Those pedestrian areas is what i like most in Belgrade. Really nice and clean, and a civilized European atmosphere. This is what in most Eastern-European cities is missing, where cars rule.hno: They should be closing down more streets, especially in the center.



> You said that we should not quote wikipedia but you did it...


It was the only full article i found in English.


> your temple will have space for just 5 000 believers, while st.Sava capacity is 11 000...


I was talking about the size, not capacity: 120 m high, 120m long, 70 m wide. Anyway, i don't think we should continue this discussion about "who has the bigger..." on this thread.
Off topic: New world record in a basketball game attendance: 108.713 (nba-all star game last month)that's sick!


----------



## Honest_John (Dec 20, 2009)

That is sick, but again it's just about being first, biggest,...
Probably half of these people couldn't see what was going on down there on the court. They were watching the game on big screens, live! :lol:
But still a great record!


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Evil78 said:


> Those pedestrian areas is what i like most in Belgrade. Really nice and clean, and a civilized European atmosphere. This is what in most Eastern-European cities is missing, where cars rule.hno: They should be closing down more streets, especially in the center.


They are making all the streets around prince Mihajlo street to be only pedestrian (few already made) and that's great! I think soon whole downtown of Belgrade will be just for pedestrians 

And for the rest... you always write what you want and then say I think we shouldn't continue or you write "I can write (then you write what you want) but I don't want" :lol: I plan to cut this.

Bye:cheers:


----------



## lestanac (Sep 7, 2009)

@poseta1
The picture of opening ceremony of Universaide 2009 in Belgrade isn't right... There is a tennis court, as I can remember, there wasn't one...


----------



## Evil78 (Mar 16, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by Crazy Serb and Srdjan Adamovic

:cheers:


----------



## MarioGutiérrez (Aug 9, 2009)

Belgrade maybe it's not the biggest Eastern-European city, but the best, for sure


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

MarioGutiérrez said:


> Belgrade maybe it's not the biggest Eastern-European city, but the best, for sure


Thanks a lot mate:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by pticica


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*st.Petka church in Belgrade fortress, from the 19th cen*










*Walls of the Belgrade Fortress which was built and rebuilt since the 1 cen.*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by rascian


----------



## bhathiya9999 (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm a guy from Srilanka participated to 25th universiade(World University Games) in Serbia Belgrade. i have visit so many place in Serbia and those are so many attractive, Specially people are very good, and the night life of Serbia is perfect. Love Serbia


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

bhathiya9999 said:


> I'm a guy from Srilanka participated to 25th universiade(World University Games) in Serbia Belgrade. i have visit so many place in Serbia and those are so many attractive, Specially people are very good, and the night life of Serbia is perfect. Love Serbia


Glad to hear that 

And glad that you have (as every foreign tourist who come to Serbia) a good impression of hospitality and people 

Cheers and come again:cheers:


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

^^so beautiful and magnificent views in Serbia....lots of historical buildings...


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

hakz2007 said:


> ^^so beautiful and magnificent views in Serbia....lots of historical buildings...


Thank you :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

Poseta skidam kapu na trudu, svaka cast :master:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Хвала брате:cheers:














































by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade - Serbian Parliament*










by pbase.com


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by Rascian


----------



## peterrichet78 (May 26, 2010)

I love the all shots which are shared by the members over here for capital of Serbia.I was just confuse between two places Serbia and australia but after seeing these shots There is no confusion at all.I will surely go for capital of Serbia in next vacation..


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Welcome to Serbia man


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Paddington (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks nice. Looks quite prosperous.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by Rascian
































































_Supreme Court_


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Paddington said:


> Looks nice. Looks quite prosperous.



Thank you 

Visit it and you'll like it more live:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by Rascian


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade, between day and night panorama over downtown*










:cheers::cheers::cheers:

_Love you Belgrade!!!_:banana:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Serbian Parliament built by Serbian king Petar Karadjordjevic. Works started 1907.*


----------



## Marokino (Sep 16, 2009)

Seems like a nice place to visit


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

It is... welcome


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by SSC


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, Belgrade is such a beautiful city......wish I could visit someday.....


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thank you very much  

You are welcome anytime. It's the best in spring and summer when it's green, but don't miss a New Year's holidays in Belgrade. Big fun at squares and cafes. Welcomeeeeeeee


----------



## Eda95 (Sep 23, 2010)

Welcome to Serbia


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Excellent thread! Beograd is one of most beautiful and most interesting capital cities in Europe.:applause:
BTW, regards to all Serbian Brothers from Polish region of Pomerania.:cheers:


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

ArtZ said:


> Excellent thread! Beograd is one of most beautiful and most interesting capital cities in Europe.:applause:
> BTW, regards to all Serbian Brothers from Polish region of Pomerania.:cheers:


Thank you a lot Slavic brother 
Viva Slavs


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*World's largest orthodox temple*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Nice Old Town*


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

:cheers:




































​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by eagleX


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade - Skadarlija*










by wikipedia​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by eagle X​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by pcdolabella


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by pcdolabella​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade*










http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/5447/5022182685abe4514d59b.jpg​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by shumadija​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

by rascian ssc


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=793852&page=15​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=19


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=19​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=19


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

​
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=19


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the great pics. The ones I liked most so far are those on page 7. Unfortunately most of those from page 1 are now expired. 

I had no idea how Belgrade looks like, even if I'm from a neighbour country.  Interesting to see that there are certain similarities to Bucharest, but also many differences.


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

You are right neighbour. Similar but way much different  So, you're welcome to step by and explore neighbourhood. At least we are next to each others  Viva Romania, our good friends


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Bez_imena said:


> Today's banner



:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I posted on the Romanian travelogue, some over 200 pictures from Belgrade trips I did in May, if you consider some worth it, you can post them here also, starting with this post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=79874536&postcount=199


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks mate


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Belgrade sea - Sava lake*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Wow, I thought I was looking at a photo of a crowded beach in China or Japan! So, can the summer be quite hot in Serbia?


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

I can answer that, summer in Belgrade is hot as hell


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=26​


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Wow, I thought I was looking at a photo of a crowded beach in China or Japan! So, can the summer be quite hot in Serbia?


Hehe, officials say that up to half a million people visit this beach and Belgrade has several 100s kms long coastal lines... Ada Ciganlija is a hot spot to cool yourself down in Belgrade and via summer temperature can reach even 45 C  :cheers:

Or as our Romanian neighbour said


cinxxx said:


> I can answer that, summer in Belgrade is hot as hell


:cheers: neighbour


----------



## poseta1 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Sava lake*









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1289787&page=24​


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos, beautiful Belgrade...:cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Old Palace - Belgrade










The Old Palace of the Serbian Obrenović dynasty was built between 1882 and 1884, designed by Aleksandar Bugarski in line with the architecture of academism of the 19th century.

It was built for the needs of the newly formed Kingdom of Serbia headed by King Milan Obrenović with the intention of overshadowing all contemporary Serbian ruler residences. The appearance of the palace was significantly altered compared to the initial design after the reconstructions following heavy damage sustained during both world wars.

The Old Palace was the residence of the Karageorgevich dynasty between 1903 and 1914. Sessions of the temporary National Assembly were held there between 1919 and 1920, as well as court parties and receptions for foreign dignitaries until 1941. Reconstruction following the end of World War II lasted until 1947, and the palace thereafter housed the Presidium of the National Assembly, then the Government of the FNRJ, the Federal Executive Committee and finally, after 1961, the Assembly of the City of Belgrade.

Its outer architectural makeup places the building among the most beautiful works of Serbian academic architecture of the 19th century. The most elaborate façade is facing the gardens. A typical motif on the façade are the caryatids at the first floor level. Caryatids are repeated on the façade facing the Kralja Milana Street, along with a line of Doric columns in front.

The central hall leads to the Red Salon where the “Portrait of the Girl”, painted by Đura Jakšić in 1862 is sure to draw the most attention. The left side of the entrance to the Yellow Salon displays the facsimile of the letter of Pope John VII dated April 16, 878 – the oldest document every to mention the Slavic name of Belgrade. The Yellow Salon houses several exceptional paintings by Sava Šumanović, Jovan Bijelić, Petar Lubarda, Miodrag-Bata Mihajlović, Ljuba Lah, Jovan Zonjić, Peđa Milosavljević, Petar Omčikus and Vasa Pomorišac, as well as woodcuts by Rista Stijović. The Yellow Salon leads to the Ceremonial Hall, a ballroom leading to the terrace. The interior of the 19th century Salon was arranged by the Museum of the City of Belgrade in line with the spirit of the time when the Old Palace was built.

The Old Palace currently houses the Assembly of the City of Belgrade and the cabinet of the mayor.










☛ http://www.tob.rs/en/see_in.php?id=694


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

New Palace - Belgrade

The New Palace was built for the residential needs of the Karageorgevich dynasty during the period between 1911 and 1922.

The building was designed by the renowned Belgrade architect Stojan Titelbah, upon the site of the demolished Palace of the Crown Prince Mihailo Obrenović.

The building of the New Palace, with four stories and the typical corner dome, represents a valuable architectural work of Belgrade construction after World War I. The first floor housed the private and working rooms of the King and Queen: bedrooms with access rooms, cabinets, salons, library and dining hall. The second floor contained the English and Japanese salons, bedrooms and the library. The furniture and interior design bear details in the styles of Louis XIV, Louis XV and Louis XVI.

The New Palace was the official residence of King Alexander Karageorgevich between 1922 and 1933, thereafter the palace was, in accordance with the king’s wishes, turned over to the Museum of Prince Paul that was moved there in 1934. The museum collections were located at the New Palace until 1948, when the building was handed over to the Assembly of Serbia. The New Court is currently the office of the President of the Republic of Serbia.










_ - Click to see old picture
_
☛ http://www.tob.rs/en/see_in.php?id=695


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

View from Kalemegdan Fortress toward New Belgrade



Luka said:


> Beograd, danas pred oluju (slika sa neta)


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

New Belgrade


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Good job, Bez Imena! Again! :cheers2:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

This summer Belgrade will host a big music festival Belgrade Calling, which will be held from 27 to 30 June. The spectacle will be held at Belgrade's most prominent event location, beautiful park Usce next to confluence of two big rivers, Danube and Sava...


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Author: Alesandro Simic
Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alesandro/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice videos and pics..


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Square Nine Hotel - Belgrade









Square Nine Hotel is located in Belgrade's pretty old-town neighbourhood Stari Grad, only a few blocks away from the Kalamegdan Park and the Danube, and just across from Students Square.

On the ground level, the common areas are ample and integrated, such as the lobby, the bar, the restaurant and a little piazza which succeed one another. On the basement level, a swimming pool haloed by a beam of natural light is succeeded by a gym, spa and sauna, while on the top floor a small bar overlooks the square across the street.

The rooms are split into 3 categories – 32 sqm or 47 sqm double rooms, and 90 sqm suites – taking up 5 levels of the building and totaling 45 units. Each floor features a different hall adjacent to the elevators, with unique and unexpected pieces of furniture.

The ambience is that of low-key eloquence and coziness. The choice of materials (wood, stone and leather), as well as the furnishings (a varied selection of vintage pieces by Scandinavian and North American designers, dating from the 1930s to the 1960s) and the many objects purchased at local antique shops and markets, contribute to this warm and understated mood, at once elegant, plain and unpretentious.
































































Belgrade Square Nine Hotel on the Forbes top hotel list 

The Forbes magazine has put the Square Nine Hotel in Belgrade on the list of the best new hotels in the world. The hotel offers top quality accommodation and the accompanying contents, the Forbes reports.
Belgrade has always has an avant-garde quality compared to other cities in east Europe, says Nebojsa Kostic, one of the hotel’s owners. The hotel meets all the requirements of an urban entrepreneur, Kostic says.
www.squarenine.rs


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Few photos of Belgrade.

Author: Vukasin Aleksic http://www.flickr.com/photos/vukasinaleksic/


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

New Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images from Belgrade...:cheers2:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Jennifer Lopez will perform on 20th of November in Belgrade, Serbia at the "Kombank Arena" as a part of her "Dance Again" World tour.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ Very nice photos! Thanks.


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

@ Bez_imena, thank You for excellent photos, Brother. :applause: Take regards from Bydgoszcz, Poland. :cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

:cheers1:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Yesterday in Belgrade


----------



## Kryst2al (Nov 20, 2012)

I really have to visit Serbia and Belgrade once!


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Kryst2al said:


> I really have to visit Serbia and Belgrade once!


Me too.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great architecture in this great city!


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photo Bez_imena, thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/whltravel/4275863009/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Usce Tower and New Belgrade. View from Kalemegdan










HI RES: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8377/8436726842_34c6f57eea_k.jpg

Photo link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8436726842/in/[email protected]/
Author: http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


Hotel Moskva









HI RES: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8392/8522638764_98e91d4174_k.jpg

Photo link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ivanablagojevic/8522638764/in/[email protected]
Author: http://www.flickr.com/people/ivanablagojevic/


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Beogradjanka tower.
from different angles










Source link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8362146374/in/[email protected]/
Author: Ognjen Golubovic
Author link: http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
Hi-Res: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8475/8362146374_4b310e213f_k.jpg












Source link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lydia2222/8511977690/in/[email protected]
Author: Lydia2222
Author link: http://www.flickr.com/people/lydia2222/


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

New Ada Bridge.
Look from Kosutnjak hill.










Source: http://drofphotography.deviantart.com/art/Mist-339693409
Author link: http://drofphotography.deviantart.com/
Author: Bogdan Spasojevic


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Belgrade Fair with Ada bridge and rail birdge looking toward New Belgrade.

Source link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7154101672/in/[email protected]/
Author link: http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/
Hi-res: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7043/7154101672_eb6c49a18a_k.jpg











Tram bridge and Beogradjanka tower.
Source link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcveja/7797245090/in/[email protected]/
Author link: http://www.flickr.com/people/mcveja/
Hi-res: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcveja/7797245090/sizes/k/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Kalemegdan and pier at night.

Source link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/xelfdev/7617716276/in/[email protected]/
Author link: http://www.flickr.com/people/xelfdev/
Hi-res: http://www.flickr.com/photos/xelfdev/7617716276/sizes/h/in/[email protected]/










Looking toward New Belgrade from Kalemegdan

Source link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nemanjaradojevic/7501528740/in/[email protected]/
Author link: http://www.flickr.com/people/nemanjaradojevic/


----------



## skyscraperus (Dec 25, 2012)

Incredible photos.


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

by vladanscekic


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

by vladanscekic


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl..._photo_id=4819604&order=date_desc&user=530862


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

http://www.creativelight.rs/?page_id=538


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

New Belgrade








http://www.creativelight.rs/?page_id=575


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

One fantastic photo of Kalemegdan fortress, Sava and Danube rivers and New Belgrade bank from the air. Thanks to really great helivideo.rs



Srdjan Adamovic said:


>


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Back on bridges.
Belgrade's only Danube bridge.
aldo there's one new Danube bridge building right now.

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcveja/7457150614/in/photostream/
Author: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mcveja/
Hi-res: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7131/7457150614_61c6287610_k.jpg


----------



## bloody bat (Jan 22, 2013)

source: zluv









source: ALAN Hildith









source: sLENGfJES


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Here are few fantastic photos from Nikola Tomovic
Author: Nikola Tomovic
Link: http://www.flickr.com/people/nikolat/

Savograd

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikolat/4112800509/in/photostream









Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikolat/4124728605/in/photostream









Bridges:
Tram bridge

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikolat/4401468369/in/photostream









Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikolat/5235469026/in/photostream









Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikolat/5228949351/in/photostream


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Author: izopachen
Link: http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8700537782/in/photostream










Hi-Res: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8123/8700537782_6865a84f7f_k.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely! :cheers:


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

By Slobodan Siridzanski


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

By Slobodan Siridzanski


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

By Slobodan Siridzanski


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Belgrade at night - time laps



Luka said:


> Beograd nocu - time lapse


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous pics. :cheers:


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Few great photos by: Dejan Spasovski 

Author: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dejanspd/

Zemun










HI RES: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8401/8939488023_9016ffe1b9_o.jpg

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dejanspd/8939488023/in/[email protected]




Kalemegdan:










HI RES: http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5455/8939612273_348997986b_o.jpg

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dejanspd/8939612273/in/[email protected]










HI RES: http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5324/8940265764_6fb9d9a819_o.jpg

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dejanspd/8940265764/in/[email protected]


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Two great photos from top of the new Sava river bridgde.

from: helivideo.rs

Source: http://www.beobuild.rs/forum/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=26&start=17800



gizmo said:


> Vrhče na pilonče


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Belgrade


----------



## Bez_imena (Oct 25, 2009)

Belgrade Foam Fest

The biggest foam party in the world. Taking place in Belgrade Arena, one of the largest indoor spaces in Europe, the festival is all about dancing in mountains of foam to world-renowned DJs. 

18,000 people attend Belgrade Foam Fest every year, which sees revellers party for 12 hours in 200,000 hectolitres of foam. The arena is dotted with LED screens, light guns, lasers and robot heads, creating a spectacular setting for a wet and wild night of cutting edge house music.


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Author: Ivan Stankovic
flickr profile: http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


View from Zemun toward Belgrade fortress "Kalemegdan"

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10021143006/










HD: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7445/10021143006_3ae6a4fa4a_k.jpg












HD: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7419/10006015534_9d1c29d0f8_k.jpg



Belgrade










HD: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7337/9479053917_1b6ade0adc_k.jpg











HD: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7350/9930854743_618dcaaaa3_k.jpg











HD: http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3712/9874327595_a4492abf39_o.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great night shots of the city!


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Few great panoramas by Igor Sinkov

Author profile: http://www.flickr.com/people/igor-sinkov/


View toward Belgrade bridges, Sava river and New Belgrade.











HD: http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8528/8499913083_78a956148e_o.jpg

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/igor-sinkov/8499913083/













HD: http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3733/10496088756_71a22f55f1_k.jpg

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/igor-sinkov/10496088756/


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Little bit of New Belgrade.






Author: Arsenije L http://www.flickr.com/people/arsee/


Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/arsee/11363558135/











Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/arsee/10996176204/











Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/arsee/10998264244/











Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/arsee/10665538686/











Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/arsee/9251699275/












Author: Patrick http://www.flickr.com/people/patrickhh/


Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickhh/11342412484/











Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickhh/11342304145/











Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrickhh/10930128295/


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Author: Milos Eskert

Author's profile: http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/


Hotel Moskva

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11536831593/in/[email protected]











Parlament

Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11536733434/in/[email protected]


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Mocno Beograd izgleda po noci! kay:
Beograd looks powerful at night! kay:
:cheers:


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

Stunning photos of Beograd / Belgrade!:cheers:


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic video made out from:

"...More than 20 000 photos were taken in 60 days of shooting in the past year.
500gb of files, and not to mention countless days of post processing and editing..."






Source: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLKXSgXNl8w

Author: Dusan Stojancevic


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Belgrade :cheers:


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Belgrade bridges:

Over Danube:

Pancevacki bridge:

A huge structure by mladencoko, on Flickr


Pupinov bridge:

Pupin's bridge by mladencoko, on Flickr


Over Sava:

Gazela:

Испод Газеле (Under Gazela Bridge) by Miloš Šušnica, on Flickr

Gazela bridge,Belgrade,Serbia by milos_dumic, on Flickr


Brankov bridge:

Belgrade city-1 by radomir_bojic, on Flickr


Miladina Zarica bridge:

DSC09785 by filip.krsmanovic, on Flickr

Favourite Bridge by dvolic, on Flickr


New rail bridge:

DSC09879 by filip.krsmanovic, on Flickr


Ada bridge:

DSC00123 by filip.krsmanovic, on Flickr


Few of bridges together:

Bridges by mladencoko, on Flickr

Facing the progress by chat des Balkans, on Flickr


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Avala tower:

Avalski toranj by Crazy lovers, on Flickr


Hotel Moskva:

Hotel Moskva by Pedja_Photography, on Flickr


Some photos of Kalemegdan fortress:

Between Old and New Belgrade by chat des Balkans, on Flickr

DSC_0092 by milosb014, on Flickr

Belgrade 2014 by _gate_, on Flickr

Belgrade 2014 by _gate_, on Flickr

The Victor by IgorPrusac, on Flickr


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic Belgrade 4K video


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Belgrade by Igor Sinkov, on Flickr

Untitled by Igor Sinkov, on Flickr

Belgrade pano by Igor Sinkov, on Flickr

Belgrade by Igor Sinkov, on Flickr

Belgrade by Igor Sinkov, on Flickr

2015-06-29 03.33.00 1 by Vladimir Djuric, on Flickr

The Great Gig in the sky by Igor Cvetković, on Flickr


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

View of Zemun

Zemun lights by Mladen Čoko, on Flickr


View of New Belgrade from Kalemegdan fortress

Kalemegdan Park... by Nenad Ristic, on Flickr

Ušće... by Nenad Ristic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Belgrade :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Indeed, very nice sunset images!


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

Zemun in the foreground, Great War Island at the middle (with the beach, a river island at the confluence of the Sava into the Danube), Belgrade Fortress above and behind it, and Old Belgrade beyond:










amihajlovic


----------



## xanpo_pegna (Jun 13, 2007)

Otra ciudad balcanica que enamora. Ovo je balkan!


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

Saborna crkva
Saborna Crkva (Ivan Begova ulica) by vladobgd, on Flickr



Power and light

Pictured: marina in front of old power plant on Dorćol, Belgrade, Serbia.

Little known fact - this was the first public power plant built in Belgrade, in 1893. Project was done by Đorđe Stanojević, a man who is credited for the early electrification of Serbia.

Power and light by i.cvetkovic, on Flickr



Zeleni venac
Belgrade - Night Panorama Timelapse - CC by Jovan Marković, on Flickr



Arena
Arena X Factor Adria by Jovan Marković, on Flickr


Karadjordjeva
Karadjordjeva Street by Ivan Djokic, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Belgrade


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

4PM: Code RED. by i.cvetkovic, on Flickr


Skyline in the evening by Mladen Čoko, on Flickr


Avala, just before sunset by i.cvetkovic, on Flickr


Sunset in Belgrade by Radomir Bojic, on Flickr


----------



## marcox22 (Oct 20, 2015)

Amazing pictures


----------



## marcox22 (Oct 20, 2015)

Great pictures, here my two cents  IMG_5674 by Marco Verace, su Flickr
IMG_4848 by Marco Verace, su Flickr
IMG_3895 by Marco Verace, su Flickr
IMG_4926 by Marco Verace, su Flickr
IMG_3899 by Marco Verace, su Flickr


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

The building of Ministry of Foreign Affairs


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Vidikovac neighbourhood


----------



## Opustenooo (May 10, 2011)

A little bit of contrast 

Blue hour lightscape by mladencoko, on Flickr


Profile of a Fortress by Predrag Drobac, on Flickr

Kralja Petra i Saborna crkva by Aleksandar Andjelic, on Flickr

Belgrade morning by dejan, on Flickr

skyscrapers in fog by vladobgd, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice new photos :cheers:


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Kneza Mihaila Street, Stari Grad

View from the new Rajićeva shopping center.









_By me._


Cerak Vinogradi, Čukarica









_By me._


Sunset on Danube, Stari Grad

Zemun old town and Pupin bridge can be seen.









_By me._


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Old Palace, Stari Grad

Stari dvor (Old palace), the house of the City Assembly of Belgrade, seen at night.









(December 8, 2013, by me)


Zemun quay, Zemun

Last winter Danube was frozen due to really cold weather, leaving some boats stranded in ice.









(January 15, 2017, by me)


Avala tower, Voždovac

The view from Vidikovac neighbourhood (Rakovica municipality).









(September 21, 2014, by me)


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Palace Atina, Stari Grad

'The Palace of Athens' is located near the city's main square - Terazije. In my opinion, it's one of the most interesting buildings in Belgrade.









(September 27, 2014, by me)


Princess Ljubica's Residence, Stari Grad

The building is a beautiful example of architecture in pre-independent Serbia. You can visit its exhibition every day except Monday. 









(September 28, 2014, by me)


Museum of Vuk and Dositej, Stari Grad

One of the oldest buildings in the city (built in 1739) holds a museum depicting lives of Vuk Karadžić, the reformer of the Serbian language, and Dositej Obradović, Serbia's first Minister of Education.









(September 28, 2014, by me)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Vidikovac, Rakovica

Taken this night.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice photos, Bela... :cheers:


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Kralja Petra Street, Stari Grad











Ušće, Novi Beograd











St. Mark's Church, Stari Grad











Museum of Contemporary Art, Novi Beograd


----------



## SuperXerxes77 (Jan 15, 2014)

I would like to visit Belgrade, but your customs officers have a bad reputation here, for being rude to Romanians, including delaying the passport control process. Until that changes, I think I'll choose other destinations in the region.


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

^^ it's sad that you're letting petty rumours let you get in the way of travelling but that's your loss


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Agreed, I would do more research before making any decision.


----------



## stefan032 (Aug 24, 2009)

SuperXerxes77 said:


> I would like to visit Belgrade, but your customs officers have a bad reputation here, for being rude to Romanians, including delaying the passport control process. Until that changes, I think I'll choose other destinations in the region.


An average Serb believes that Hungarian customs offices harrass Serbs at border crossings, but I've haven't had any bad experiences myself. Quite contrary, I've been to HU five time last year alone, and their behavior was commendable. :cheers:


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Zeleni Venac Open Market*











*Red Rooster*











*Kneza Mihaila Street*










By me.


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

Walking around the old town of Belgrade


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice shots, Bela Sova :cheers:


----------



## Bela Sova (Nov 13, 2015)

*Belgrade Fortress*











*Vidikovac Neighborhood*











*Main Post Office Building*











*Vladetina Street*











*Gračanička Street*










By me.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates, Bela Sova :cheers:


----------

